# الانبا ياكوبوس اسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح



## kajo (20 نوفمبر 2008)

دى بعض الصور لنيافه الحبر الجليل الراقد على رجاء القيامه

سيدنا وحبيبنا 
الانبا ياكوبوس اسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا كاجو
ربنا ينيح روحه*


----------



## kajo (20 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*اسمحلي يا كاجو انزل صور لقدسه













مرسي كاجو

​*


----------



## vetaa (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى على الصور خالص*
*ربنا ينيح روحه*
*ويعزى شعبه ومحبيه*

*وصوره توقيعك يا كاجو جميله *


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ينيح روحه ​ 
ميرررررررررررسى على الصور يا كاجو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا كاجو على الصور ربنا ينيح روحه الطاهرة​*


----------



## gorg_star (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا ينيح روحة الطاهرة و يعزى شعبة*


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*

* 
*

* 
*

* 
*

* 
*

* 
*

*


----------



## vetaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*مجموعه صور جميله*
*ربنا ينيح روحه*
*ويذكرنا فى صلاته*

*ميرسى*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الصور يا كاجو
وربنا ينيح روحه
ويذكرنا امام عرش النعمة لنكمل ايام غربتنا بسلام
امين يا رب


----------



## twety (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا ينيح روحه الطاهرة*
*ويذكرنا امام عرش النعمه*

*ربنا يعزى شعبه *

*شكرا كاجو صور جميله خالص*


----------

